

ZeTrip: Travel Inspiration - edouard1234567
http://zetrip.com

======
bradleyjg
Err. I think that should be Social Travel Site rather than Socialist Travel
Site.

Unless of course they specialize in trips to North Korea.

~~~
nchuhoai
Or the White House.

(btw, this is a joke)

------
nullspace
What exactly is socialist about it? Does everyone put in a pool of money or a
place where they really want to go to, and then travel together with the
accumulated budget?

That might actually be a good idea.

~~~
trentmb
I think it's supposed to be social, not socialist.

------
ecmendenhall
From each according to his frequent flier mileage, to each according to his
need!

------
siyamed
the infographic is really nice. I wish I could directly ask about my friends
advice about a place with a few clicks.

------
angelohuang
The infographic is truly amazing.

------
yeet
i love their infographics! it is awesome to see my social graph in an
infographic. i wonder what they will come up with next

